# You are not your own (David Dickson)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 12, 2019)

The Faithful are not their own, but purchased with the Blood of Christ: Therefore they ought to take heed, that they defile not themselves with fornication, but rather endeavour by an holy conversation, both of body and soul, to glorify God their Redeemer, whose they are.

David Dickson, _An exposition of all St. Paul’s epistles together with an explanation of those other epistles of the apostles St. James, Peter, John & Jude: wherein the sense of every chapter and verse is analytically unfolded and the text enlightened_ (London: Francis Eglesfield, 1659), p. 49.


----------

